# My First Job



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well Everyone I just got my first Job. Not only is it a job but its the best job in the world! Anyway enough with the suspense. I am now an employee of saunders farm family haunt! famous for some of the best mazes in Canada its great place for family fun during the day! But at night the farm transforms into a place of horor and scare. saundersfarm.com . Anyway my job is guest services but I may have the chance to work in the barn of terror or on the haunted hayride. Moving on. I just started this thread to see what everyones first job was?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bag boy/carriage retreiver at Omni Foods. What a **** job that was. At least we robbed 'em blind.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmmm...first job...cashier/stock clerk/deli worker/produce worker/customer service slave at Colonial Market IGA in Essex, Connecticut...I refuse to set foot in that store to this day...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I, too initially entered the world of commerce in the grocery arena: bagger at the Piggly Wiggly! Indeed, we were in the deep south - the term is humorous enough to make me chuckle to this day.

I would also retrieve carts from the lot, except in the south we called them buggies. I also thought it was funny that northern folks called them carriages.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> I would also retrieve carts from the lot, except in the south we called them buggies.


Poor, uneducated southern folk. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I worked as "courtesy clerk" aka bagger, cart getter, butt kisser at a grocery store for a while, but my first job was the worst.... telemarketer (I was 16 and dumb). Boy, there is nothing like getting yelled at for 8 hours a day  

I would rather have colinsuds' first job for sure!! REVENGE!!!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

yes scaring the living daylights out of kids for money is definatly better then kissing customer ass. lol


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

My first job was at Rax on the Ohio Turnpike. For those who don't know, Rax is a roast beef place kinda like Arby's. It was big and had people from all over and there was a gift shop that sold ice cream! My friend Adrienne worked in there and we ate up that ice cream! lol

*shrugs*

I had a great time! We were a bunch of 16 - 20somethings (except for the managers and very few employees) It was a good time. No regrets.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I worked for my idiot Uncle as a laborer in his AC/Heating business, installing outdoor units, doing inside electrical, etc.

Courtesy clerk. Now, Haasmama there is a term I haven't heard in sometime. You worked at Albertson's, no? I did for a time and did the very same thankless job.

As for Nefarious, I remember Rax quite well. I used to eat there all the time when I lived in Gainesville. I was sad to see it go. They had some of the best milkshakes ever made anywhere. Those were some good times for the most part. 

Oh, if the rest of us could have been as fortunate as the young Master Suds in our first endeavours to work for The Man.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Poor, uneducated southern folk.


You may be right!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My first job was detasseling corn for 4 bucks an hour. You talk about crappy jobs that would be it. Bagging groceries had nothing on this. I would have traded you for anything for that job.

What is detasseling corn? Basically, you walk the whole length of the cornfield taking the tassel out of the corn. This job is really bad when it is raining. I grew 4 inches in less than 2 mins. Plus, you have to wear socks on your hands or the corn will cut you to ribbons. Oh, and your not done after one row either.

And yes, I grew up in a one horse town. Rock Falls, Illinois


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Spin that broken record again, boys!

I was a bagger at Star Market. I was 14. I had to wear a tie. It lasted about a month.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Sheesh, am I the ONLY person who started out in fast food? My first job was working the counter in a Red Barn Restaurant (fast food/chicken joint). We were absolutely mobbed when we opened the first all you can eat salad bar in town  

I call shopping carts "buggies" too (Maryland native)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My first real job, besides babysitting, was working at Burger King when I was 16. That was one of the only places that would hire 16 year olds. And I made a whopping $1.75 an hour for all that aggravation.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

First off, congratulations Colinsuds! That's awesome news. I've heard great things about the farm.

Secondly, my first job was as a self employed landscaper and home repair business at the age of twelve. No chance for a 12 year old to be on someone elses property running power tools these days. My first job where I was hired by someone else, was in material handling,shipping, warehousing, driver at a sheet metal company when I was 16. A field of employment that I so inexplicably liked, that I continue in it to this day, 30 years later. The last 19 with a fire protection company as manager now.

And thirdly, yeah Zombie they talk funny don't they y'all? heehee


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

My first job was also in a grocery store. My job title was bagger, but pretty much anything that needed to be done, I did. And here in Michigan they are not carriages or buggies, they're carts. Or wagons to some people.


----------

